# Problems with external HDD



## ryu (Jun 14, 2012)

When I connect my external hard drive over USB to my PC it is not visible in the "mounted device" list. I can not access the hard drive. I'm using FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE.

`$ dmesg`


```
ugen0.4: <Western Digital> at usbus0
umass0: <Western Digital External HDD, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.75, addr 4> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <WD 5000BEV External 1.75> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-4 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 60801C)
```

Note: I have used this drive a few months before without problems on FreeBSD 9-RELEASE. I have just installed FreeBSD again and now it doesn't work anymore. The hard drive is still accessible in Linux & Windows.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2012)

Which mounted device list?


----------



## ryu (Jun 14, 2012)

I mean, I can not access the hard drive. I do not see the hard drive anywhere.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2012)

Generally you have to mount external media by hand or set up an automounter.

Use file(1) to see what filesystem is on the drive:
`# file -s /dev/da0`
`# file -s /dev/da0s1`

Then use mount -t to mount it.


----------



## ryu (Jun 28, 2012)

The problem was probably because I had sysutils/fusefs-ntfs not installed.

Any idea why it is still not working?

`# mount -t ntfs "/dev/da0s1" /mnt/`

```
Cannot mount volume.
Unable to mount the volume 'WD500'.
Details
mount_ntfs: /dev/da0s1: Operation not permitted
```

Now I'm getting this:

`# mount -t ntfs "/dev/ad0s1" /mnt/`

```
mount: /mnt: Device not configured
```
`# mount -t ntfs "/dev/ad0" /mnt/`

```
mount: /mnt: Device not configured
```

`$ dmesg`

```
ugen0.4: <Western Digital> at usbus0
umass0: <Western Digital External HDD, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.75, addr 4> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <WD 5000BEV External 1.75> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-4 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 60801C)
can't re-use a leaf (minimum_cmd_size)!
ntfs_loadntnode: BREAD FAILED
ntfs_vget: CAN'T LOAD ATTRIBUTES FOR INO: 5
ntfs_root: VFS_VGET failed: 6
ugen0.4: <Western Digital> at usbus0 (disconnected)
umass0: at uhub3, port 3, addr 4 (disconnected)
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device - 0 outstanding
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): removing device entry
ntfs_loadntnode: BREAD FAILED
ntfs_vget: CAN'T LOAD ATTRIBUTES FOR INO: 5
ntfs_root: VFS_VGET failed: 6
ntfs_loadntnode: BREAD FAILED
ntfs_vget: CAN'T LOAD ATTRIBUTES FOR INO: 5
ntfs_root: VFS_VGET failed: 6
ugen0.4: <Western Digital> at usbus0
umass0: <Western Digital External HDD, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.75, addr 4> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <WD 5000BEV External 1.75> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-4 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 60801C)
can't re-use a leaf (minimum_cmd_size)!
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Guesses, but no clear idea (Never tried ntfs drives yet...)
...
/mnt/ should be /mnt
It has to be fsck'd first ?? any ntfs-fsck exists? (ntfsfix?)

The drive needs its own power and is only supplied by the bus
it needs sysutils/ntfsprogs for ntfsmount
Also look in /dev for any "ntf*" stuff...


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 29, 2012)

ryu said:
			
		

> The problem was probably because I had sysutils/fusefs-ntfs not installed.
> 
> Any idea why it is still not working?
> 
> ...



That uses mount_ntfs(8) from the base system.  See the port instructions for using the FUSE version.

The message shows that it recognizes the volume but can't mount it.  The output below that agrees.

The other errors are from trying to mount ad0, which is not the right drive anyway.


----------

